# Thigh fat lowers disease risk



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe I should've posted this in the "chubby thighs" thread?

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...t-lowers-disease-risk/articleshow/6689973.cms

*Thigh fat lowers disease risk*
ANI, Oct 5, 2010, 01.08pm IST

Thigh fat lowers disease risk (Thinkstock photos/Getty Images)
By using ice cream, candy bars and energy drinks to help volunteers gain weight, researchers have found that increased abdominal fat seems to heighten risk for metabolic disease, while fat expansion in the lower body -- as in the thighs -- seems to lower the risk.

"The cellular mechanisms are different. The accumulation of abdominal fat happens largely by individual cells expanding in size, while with fat gain in the femoral or lower body, it's the number of fat cells that increases. So, different mechanism, different impact," said Dr. Michael Jensen, Mayo Clinic endocrinologist and lead author of the study.

Researchers recruited 28 volunteers to the research study.

They were overfed for eight weeks, consuming giant candy bars, ice cream shakes, high-calorie drinks and almost anything else they wanted to eat.

On average, participants put on 2.5 kilograms (kg) or 5.5 pounds (lbs) of upper body fat and 1.5 kg or 3.3 lbs of lower body fat.

Even prior to fat gain, the preadipocytes (cells with the ability to become mature fat cells) in the upper body showed an increase in RNA messages which prompt proteins to synthesize fat.

Fifteen men and 13 women participated in the study. Researchers measured body fat and fat cell size before and after the eight weeks of overeating.

According to researchers, the findings challenge the concept that the number of fat cells in the body remains stable in adults.

It also supports the idea that increased capacity to produce lower-body fat cells creates some form of protection to the upper body and potentially helps prevent metabolic disease which can lead to diabetes and other complications.

The study is appearing in today's Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS).


Read more: Thigh fat lowers disease risk - The Times of India http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...se-risk/articleshow/6689973.cms#ixzz11VQd6ubC


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 5, 2010)

_Greaaaaat._ Not only do those of us with more apple-shaped figures and not much going on downstairs have a harder time finding partners who find our less proportional body shape attractive, we're at higher risk for metabolic disease and stand a chance to die sooner because we don't have fatter thighs.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 6, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> _Greaaaaat._ Not only do those of us with more apple-shaped figures and not much going on downstairs have a harder time finding partners who find our less proportional body shape attractive, we're at higher risk for metabolic disease and stand a chance to die sooner because we don't have fatter thighs.



I'm honestly not trying to be depressing or scary. I just think people are entitled to make the best informed health choices they can based on their own critical, objective thinking. All research should obviously be weighed and considered from an individual perspective for both validity and impact.

"Less proportional" and "attractive" are wildly subjective, imo, btw. FWIW a positive self-image and self-awareness are HUGE turn-ons for some of us.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 7, 2010)

Eh, I have giant thighs and plenty of guys like asses and bellies instead. <shrugs> But it's good to know that, with my thigh size, I should be nigh on immortal. LOL


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I'm honestly not trying to be depressing or scary. I just think people are entitled to make the best informed health choices they can based on their own critical, objective thinking. All research should obviously be weighed and considered from an individual perspective for both validity and impact.
> 
> "Less proportional" and "attractive" are wildly subjective, imo, btw. FWIW a positive self-image and self-awareness are HUGE turn-ons for some of us.



Hon, my comment was not about you. It was about the info you shared. I often question the "medical research" that goes into these studies, knowing how small a sample group they usually use to skew the data in the direction wanted by the pharmaceutical and/or weight loss companies that are funding the research.


----------

